# Tank overstock?



## Steve C (19 Nov 2013)

So I have an aquaone nano 40 which is 51 litres I have asked my LFS to source some galaxy rasbora he wants me to order and take a complete bag (approximately 40 off ) is that too many for my tank I want to put shrimp in at a later date
I know I may lose a few but I was thinking 15-20 off  
they will be the only fish in there
On the plus side I can have them at trade price


----------



## Lindy (19 Nov 2013)

I would think 15 would be more than enough.


----------



## kirk (19 Nov 2013)

They are having a bit of a laugh asking you to take that many. Galaxy raz are one of my favorites, my co2 stuck on a gassed mine a while ago. I agree with Lindy.  40 would be almost I fish per ltr after gravel plants wood etc could be quite a bit of waste produced its too many even if your filter could cope.


----------



## Spnl (19 Nov 2013)

I have a couple of aqua one nano 40 tanks. The filters are actually very big rel to the tank size.
Technically I think the tank would cope, with the usual planted tank type water changes, but it would look pretty crowded.
With good filtration and water changes, stocking limits are more a matter of aesthetics than anything else nowadays, although everyone still harks back to the limits used when sponge filters or under gravels were the norm.


----------



## Henry (19 Nov 2013)

Galaxy rasboras are very active fish, and will be somewhat unhappy in such large numbers in such a small tank, regardless of whether the filter could handle it or not.


----------



## kirk (19 Nov 2013)

But we are talking 40 raz in a 51ltr then later additional shrimp. I think it's too much personally regardless of filtration or asthetics. People used to go on surface area anyway not the filters back when I ran a small fish store.  I've yet to see an over stocked tank on here.


----------



## Lindy (19 Nov 2013)

Spnl said:


> although everyone still harks back to the limits used when sponge filters or under gravels were the norm.


I was thinking more of swimming space.


----------



## Steve C (19 Nov 2013)

Yes I thought 15-20 I'm presuming they will be wild caught so there may be some loss LFS did state no comeback 
Thing is I would probably pay the same for 15 ish that I could get the 40 odd for 

I may see if anyone local wants to split the cost


----------



## Andy D (19 Nov 2013)

I would suggest no more than 20. 

Info here -   Danio margaritatus – Celestial Pearl Danio (Celestichthys margaritatus) — Seriously Fish


----------



## MirandaB (19 Nov 2013)

15 would be about right for that size tank and if they are wild caught they will be stressed enough so cramming 40 in there would be a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Spnl (19 Nov 2013)

Spnl said: ↑
although everyone still harks back to the limits used when sponge filters or under gravels were the norm.
I was thinking more of swimming space.

Well I don't think swimming space changes much unless there's  an awful lot, but I agree about 15 or 20 will look good. I have 6 magaritatus + 6 tinwini in one of mine, they don't look crowded.
Also depends on the planting etc I guess.
The only point I was making is that all 40 could live in the tank, personally I wouldn't buy that many.


----------



## Michael W (19 Nov 2013)

Don't want to ODC with CPD right Miranda?


----------



## MirandaB (19 Nov 2013)

Michael W said:


> Don't want to ODC with CPD right Miranda?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Nov 2013)

Has anyone even thought about the effects on a tank by adding 40 fish in one go? 
You'd probably have your 15 total within a month, due to die-off.


IMO Fish tanks look much better when few are thriving, than a massive amount are 'surviving'.


----------



## sanj (19 Nov 2013)

My tanks are fairly heavily stocked, but they are large tanks with small to medium fish, 40 of those fish in a tank with a gross capacity of 50l is too much IME, as with others I would think 15-20 on the upper end.


----------



## sparkyweasel (20 Nov 2013)

Are you limited for choice of shops near you? Lots of shops keep them in stock. I would prefer to buy acclimatised (if not actually quarantined) fish, _after_ seeing them and how healthy they look. And then I would buy five or six per week to allow the filter to keep pace with the increasing load, and stop when the size of the shoal and the size of the tank looked nicely balanced.
I can't help wondering why your shopkeeper doesn't want to keep part of the bag to sell in the shop. They are popular fish and usually good sellers, not like ordering something really strange that he could never shift.
Maybe he has had them before, and knows his supplier sends poor quality CPDs, or there is too high a mortality rate. Call me suspicious, (cos I am) but I would be thinking about why he doesn't want half a bag of these CPDs left to sell in his shop.


----------



## Steve C (22 Nov 2013)

Plenty of LFS but no CPDs about he said he didn't have the room he's pretty stocked out have bought from him in the past and he's a helpfull knowledgable sort of chap


----------



## prdad (22 Nov 2013)

Where are you Steve? I'll go halves if you are local to me.


----------



## Steve C (22 Nov 2013)

Portsmouth but LFS shop is in Eastleigh where I work


----------



## Andy D (22 Nov 2013)

Arghhhh! I am in Fareham and I would have definitely gone halves but don't have the tank ready for them yet.


----------



## Steve C (22 Nov 2013)

Andy D I haven't arranged it yet and they would take a week after ordering so if I decide yes I will let you know


----------



## prdad (22 Nov 2013)

Not quite local, I'm in Manchester!


----------



## Andy D (22 Nov 2013)

Steve C said:


> Andy D I haven't arranged it yet and they would take a week after ordering so if I decide yes I will let you know



Cheers Steve.

Due to finances I doubt my tank would be anywhere near ready until some time in January though.

Whereabouts in Portsmouth are you? There are quite a few LFS around us.


----------



## Steve C (23 Nov 2013)

Andy I'm in north end the best LFS in north end closed last year 
But yes surrounded by others 
I work in Eastleigh and within a couple of miles of 3 good LFS as well


----------

